# Atja went home today.



## alaman (May 3, 2006)

ATJA z Dubodiela pedigree information - German shepherd dog

What a great young female she was. Friendly, loved all, people and dogs. Terrific schutzund prospect. What a drive she had. Got sick Monday. Gone in hours 

She will be at the Bridge waiting to run the blinds again.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this....

RIP pretty girl


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

. what kind of sick? I'm so sorry for your loss. She was absolutely beautiful. She looks like she was built to run run run


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Only 2  Do you know what happened?


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

So sad. Its always tough to lose one this young. Sorry for your loss. Hope she found Poohbear on the rainbow bridge and romping happily together.

Rest peacefully lovely girl.


----------



## Catori (Jul 5, 2010)

So sorry for your loss, she's very beautiful. May she rest in peace at the bridge.


----------



## alaman (May 3, 2006)

Thanks for the kind comments. Losing a dog hurts.

Preliminary autoposy today indicated a rare act of nature. During tracking or some other time recently she inhaled a seed from fescue grass. The seed is very sharp and jagged. Instead of sneeezing it out, it went down her windpipe and got stuck before her lungs. With the jagged edge, it eventually cut thru and when it did, the her chest cavity immediately filled up with blood. Over in less than a minute.

She started feeling bad Monday late and took her to vet Tuesday. Blood test showed infection and white blood count up. Slight fever. Got some shots to bring fever down and fight infection along with other antibiotics. Checked on her at 2:00 A.M. and she was basically about the same and when I checked her shortly thereafter, she was gone.

I really loved that girl. She had a zest for life that I've never seen before and a sincere desire to please. Ready for sch3 except for stand. Was going to trial her starting this fall.

Vet said in last year two other dogs he autoposied that had died suddenly died from the same condition. One was a beagle and the other a tracking dog from the nearby state prison. It does not show up on x-rays since the seed is so small nor does the irritation spot as it is very small too and therefore isn't detectable thru x-rays.

My female China had her litter during all this last night, 5 females and 4 males and the joy of that litter is gone for now.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Oh how awful. I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl.


----------



## R3C0NWARR10R (Mar 26, 2010)

I am truly truly sorry! I lost my Kahn a week ago yesterday. It hurts and probobly will for awhile. :hugs:


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

What a terrible tragedy - have heard of this happening before tho....I am so sorry for your girl and for your loss....

Lee


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

I am sorry for the sudden loss of your girl.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh how horrible... our beagle had inhaled a foxtail fern but fortunately it stayed in her nasal passage and the vet was able to flush it out. Such a tragedy for you, I'm so very sorry. Try to see her in your new little ones


----------

